# Weaning and fledging newbie.



## Littlebigtiel (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi. My 2 baby cockatiels have grown up so fast. They are about 4 weeks old. They have begun to flap their wings and pick at their nest. But I'm not sure when/how fledging or weaning begins for them. They are parent fed. One of the babies have begun to step out of the nest and start to stand on the perches. Because they are parent fed, should I let the parents teach the babies how to eat solid food? Should I let the parents teach the babies how to fly? What should I do during these stages of my baby cockatiels life?


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

The parents will teach them when they are ready for it. Just let nature do the work.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

to help the parents teach to feed place a shallow food dish with their seed in it on the bottom of the cage and some millet along with a shallow dish of water, this soon wont be necessary but as they are just fledgling , they wont be strong perchers and may have trouble getting to the food dishes higher up and a too deep water dish can cause asspiration in first time drinkers if they put their head in too far, i hand feed all my babes and this is what i do.

as to flying, they will start flapping their wings to gain muscle to actually be able to acheive flight, unless bred in an aviary they will require outside cage time, i usually play the up down game, i perch them on my finger and just go up and down making them flap their wings, then when they take off, be close enough to a landing area but dont be surprised if the babe throws in a quick uturn, my last fledgling flew half way across the room and plopped down into the fish tank/brooder, boy was i surprised.

as to what you should do handling wise its up to you and depends on if you want wild or hand tame babes.


----------



## Littlebigtiel (Sep 6, 2011)

Alright. Thanks.


----------

